# How to test escape key?



## OrbitzXT (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been playing a game where I access the menu with the escape key, and it's not working. I can't think off the top of my head how else to test if the key is working or not.


----------



## burtram (Jun 12, 2010)

make a youtube video go full screen, and hit escape to return it to normal.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 12, 2010)

just start any page loading , escape should stop it.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting, it's not working. It's the only key not working and nothing spilled. The keyboard is only a couple months old. Could I have disabled it somehow?


----------



## Meow9000 (Jun 12, 2010)

Could be some dust/dirt on the contact or stopping it making contact. If you feel brave just take the thing apart, give it a clean and re-assemble.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jun 12, 2010)

I opened it up and tried pressing directly on the contact myself, it worked fine. I'm not sure what the issue was, there was no dirt, everything was laid out fine, no spill damage. Oh well, it's working again so I'm pleased =)


----------

